# new to a grizzly



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

I just bought a new '13 700 grizzly from what I've heard they are derated at first was just wondering if anyone knew when the get full power? I had an '09 750 brute and so far there are a lot of reasons I would never go back!


----------



## SpecEdition (Dec 10, 2013)

is it still all stock?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Not de-rated unless there is some throttle set. What you got is all it has. Never get close to the performance of the Kawie but..on the bright side..it won't have the power to break things like the Kawie either so...less repairs. Less down time means more ride time.


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

In the past and generally speaking, yamaha quality was alot better than kawasaki


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

It is all stock. It doesn't have the quick power the brute has I will say that but I do really like the ride and handling of it (much more nimble than my brute at least). Not sure if its the best but so far I like it. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

My buddie has the same machine it is just under powered other than that all around great machine. you can do quite a few mods to it. You have a wet clutch for the engagement Rpm you can change the springs on. I also would look into the coop 45 mod. Not too sure if Coop 45 still doing it but I'm sure there's others that are. At one very brief moment he had nearly comparable power to my brute. But to be fair I was bone stock engine jetted, clutch kit, Dyna tech CDI, and 3" and snorkels. If I recall right he was clutched, high compression piston, cam, full exhaust and some sort of Dynatek fuel programmer at that time.


----------



## chickenstripe (Jan 23, 2017)

Yep, I own both a grizz660 and BF750, and the BF has the edge on power. I like them both for different reasons, they each have their own strengths/personalities.


----------

